# Any of you put coins in penny loafers?



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I have sharp vision, so I always pick up pennies on the road. It's a lucky sign in my culture, and I usually put it on my penny loafer.

Do any of you keep coins on your loafers?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

When I had penny loafers I used to keep silver dimes in them. It was a little different, and in those days I always felt I was getting closer and closer to being held in contempt, so I thought the dimes might come in handy.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

My AE Paxtons are close to chestnut color, and the color of pennies I have in them are very hard to notice unless someone is really looking.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...I guess I'm conflicted on this point? While I never have put coins in my penny loafers, I've always thought it looked good when others did. However, I also thought it was a practice of those younger than myself...even way back in high school, when I first wore penny loafers!


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*pennies*

a fashion strictly for proles......


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

3button Max said:


> a fashion strictly for proles......


(smile)--(icon)

Honestly, who even wears penny loafers these days?
Stick pennies in your shoes and I'll call youa dork, but _*a*_ penny in just one--well that would be cool...................to me, folks, to me.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> (smile)--(icon)
> 
> Honestly, who even wears penny loafers these days?
> Stick pennies in your shoes and I'll call youa dork, but _*a*_ penny in just one--well that would be cool...................to me, folks, to me.


what is your reaction to gold coins in your 986?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> what is your reaction to gold coins in your 986?


Mac Daddy!

I'd give it a go. Where might I find gold coins? Remember, Mac, I'm the one who just this year thought the new quaters were Canadian currency.

Tell me you do this.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

What is a penny?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Tilt, what do you think of this?










Do you remember, LW?

*Did you ever decide on a money clip?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Mac Daddy!
> 
> I'd give it a go. Where might I find gold coins? Remember, Mac, I'm the one who just this year thought the new quaters were Canadian currency.
> 
> Tell me you do this.


Look in the vault in the wine cellar (winks)


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Tilt, what do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO totally classless


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Would one now wear pesos in his sebagos?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> IMHO totally classless


Perhaps you've called my bluff.

*you're referring to my foot on the window sill, right?


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> *you're referring to my foot on the window sill, right?


The absence of cuffs perhaps?


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*pennies*

I wear penny loafers all the time-old Bass and Sebago

I did have a loafer" prole" phase in the late 80's -I put old 1943 zinc pennies in loafers.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Some younger people might be distressed that our Squire does not shave his ankles!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Squire,

That bill in the loafer is classless - real class would be some diamonds or a gold nugget grill 

And if putting a penny in only one loafer, which foot tells everyone you are straight? 

OK, all kidding aside, I rather like those pants. Is that harvest orange?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

3button Max said:


> I wear penny loafers all the time-old Bass and Sebago
> 
> I did have a loafer" prole" phase in the late 80's -I put old 1943 zinc pennies in loafers.


That isn't a bad thought. I wouldn't do it in all my loafers, maybe a select few. . .


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

I think I read here on the board mention of someone who put $100 bills in their loafers, folded just so, so that Ben Franklin's eyes were all you saw through the slit in the leather. Definitely unique, I'll give the wearer that.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep, pennies in my Weejuns. Not the black ones, though. It just didn't look right.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Mac Daddy!
> 
> I'd give it a go. Where might I find gold coins? Remember, Mac, I'm the one who just this year thought the new quaters were Canadian currency.
> 
> Tell me you do this.


Any bank should have the new George Washington $1 gold coins


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

crazyquik said:


> Any bank should have the new George Washington $1 gold coins


Those certainly are not "gold coins", but "gold tone coins" . Just another bow by the Feds to the real money the country used to have. Reminds me of the Rochefoucauld quote: "Hypocrisy is the homage vice pays to virtue."
End of rant.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

If you want real gold coins, the U.S. Mint sells them:

22K: https://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/american_eagles/index.cfm?Action=american_eagle_gold

24K: https://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/buffalo24k/

Offhand I'd recommend 22K for shoe wear.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I always wear pennies in my loafers. If that's prole, just wait until the Revolution. We'll make sure you get what's coming to you...


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Not even as a child.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AsherNM said:


> The absence of cuffs perhaps?


Or, perhaps because 
A) He has done this before 
or
B) The date is wrong on the camera

Both equally unacceptable.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Some younger people might be distressed that our Squire does not shave his ankles!


Goodness, I never once consider that. Tell me that's not taking place on college campuses these days.



Tom Buchanan said:


> Squire,
> 
> That bill in the loafer is classless - real class would be some diamonds or a gold nugget grill
> 
> OK, all kidding aside, I rather like those pants. Is that harvest orange?


Imagine my embarrassment, it's only one George at that.

Harvest or Burnt, I'd say-- I wear them in the fall of the year, on Fridays or Saturdays mostly...school colors don't ya' know.



jml90 said:


> Or, perhaps because
> A) He has done this before
> or
> B) The date is wrong on the camera
> ...


a) only once
and
b) nope

Now what?


----------

